# Your opinion please!



## Ronnie Cason (Sep 11, 2009)

I am trying to decide on a tree climber. I have narrowed it down to 3 choices. The treelounger, summitt and gun slinger. Any ideas?


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 11, 2009)

*Deer stands*

Gunslinger


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm working on my 3rd season with my Summit Goliath.  I weigh 280, and it is still going strong!


----------



## clark22 (Sep 14, 2009)

*summit*

summit


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 14, 2009)

Summit!


----------



## Indy (Sep 14, 2009)

Looked at all three myself.  After asking a lot of questions to a lot of people I went with Summit.  Only complaint is I bought the Viper SS and found it a little tight for me in the Winter when wearing extra clothes.  I'm 6'1" and 210.  Looking at the Goliath or Titan again just for comfort.


----------



## ssmith (Sep 16, 2009)

Gunslinger- most comfortable-can stay up all day and fairly lightweight. Met the father and son that made them in Jacksonville, Fla-probably ten years ago or so. Nice folks


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Sep 16, 2009)

Summit


----------



## E-llyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Summit Titan


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 23, 2009)

ssmith said:


> Gunslinger- most comfortable-can stay up all day and fairly lightweight. Met the father and son that made them in Jacksonville, Fla-probably ten years ago or so. Nice folks



2x This is the most confortable stand you will ever sleep in.
Plus its a very safe stand.


----------



## stiknstring (Sep 23, 2009)

summit would be my choice but i have never used a gunslinger.


----------



## krw1029 (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you Bow hunt? If so I'd go with the summit or API grandslam. I dont have any experience with the gunslinger but just by looking at them not sure it would be the best for bow hunting. As for the tree lounge... trying to shoot off the bow attachment felt like i was on a diving board.


----------



## krw1029 (Sep 23, 2009)

Indy,
I was having the same problems. I'm 6'5". I bought an API grandslam magnum. it has tons of room. and suprisingly light for its size.


----------



## william scarber (Oct 1, 2009)

gunslinger


----------

